# Background music player's sound becomes low



## felosargsyan777 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi my friends. On Windows 8 music playback's volume becomes low when i run it on background, for example when i browsing, playing game. How to fix it?

And another question too. When i write message via Windows 8 Messanger to my facebook friends, on my computer's converstation every message writing 2 st, but my friend, whose i wrote that message, going only 1 st. Why on m computer showing 2 st of every message?

Thanks my friends.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Those two things are weird 
First of all your sound issue 
Lets make sure that your windows are up to date
Then go to computer manufacturer's site and search for your model computer's Drivers 
Update Chipset, audio, video USB, LAN, WLAN drivers (whatever applies to your computer)

Test it out and lets see what happens


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> writing 2 st


If the game has it's own music/sounds, it may be lowering the other music from the media player to allow the games sounds to be heard. If you were to change focus from the game to the media player, it would probably increase. 
Could you explain what you mean by _writing 2 st _means? 
Windows 8 Messenger is now Skype. You can post in the Skype forum for better results: Windows (desktop client) - Skype Community


----------



## felosargsyan777 (Jan 31, 2013)

Sorry my friends for bed english, i will try to explain. This is screenshot. If you look at screenshot, i have marked some texts,for example Nej jag menar många. I have wrote only one , but there is 2, but people, whose i wrote , received only one.


----------

